# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Нямстеры [FULL FREE]

## kikorik

*Нямстеры*
*Год выпуска*: 2012 г.
*Жанр*: Головоломка, Аркада
*Разработчик*: Herocraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Язык интерфейса*:multi/Русский
*Версия*: 2.14.39
*Тип издания*: FREE
*Платформа*: Android 2.1 +
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

* Hямстеры! Теперь бесплатно!*
_Знакомься: Нямстеры! Эти весёлые и обаятельные существа никого не оставят равнодушным. Они настолько обожают фрукты, что даже участвуют в международном соревновании по их поеданию. Собери команду супернямстеров из разных стран для победы в этом конкурсе. Посели Нямстеров у себя – и ты навсегда забудешь о скуке! Игра абсолютно бесплатна!
Ваша задача - управлять Нямстерами, притягивая их из норки до еды так, чтобы они все время ели как можно больше. Очень важно следить за цветами Нямстеров и фруктов! Забавные обжоры могут есть только фрукты того же цвета, что и они сами.
Используйте суперспособности и всевозможные бонусы на уровнях, разберитесь с насекомыми-вредителями, не давайте вашим Нямстерам скучать, и вы не только выиграете с ними конкурс, но и завоюете множество личных наград!_
*Скрытый текст*  



*Игровые особенности:*
- 64 оригинальных уровня
- 7 забавных нямстеров, каждый со своей суперспособностью
- Награды за всевозможные достижения и таблица он-лайн рекордов
- 2 режима игры
- 7 красочных локаций
- Множество разнообразных бонусов
- Отличная графика и красочные спецэффекты

*Скачать*

rapidshare
multiupload
narod.ru
sendfile
f-bit

----------

